# Freezing Zucchini



## armysurplus (Aug 4, 2010)

A friend of mind told me that they freeze their zucchini. I have done some web searching and have see two methods... One method used blanching and another without. One method using cubs and the other with chunks... 

He told me they did not blanch it before freezing. All they did was put it into a blender and then froze it. 

I love zucchini bread so please help me sort this out.....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Shred, measure, freeze. No need to blanch. Cooks up just fine. 

I have a recipie for some zuchini bread muffins that I add walnuts and dried cranberries to. I need to dig out a bag of zuchini, cranberries and nuts and make that this week.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I just dice them up and freeze them in plastic freezer bags. They are great for soups, stews, stir fry or just steamed. I've never blanched them.

Not quite on topic, but slices dehydrated make wonderful healthy "chips".


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wish I could grow enough zuchini to try making zuch chips. Maybe this will be this year.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I dice it on the fine screen of my onion chopper. Then freeze in ziploc baggies. No need to blanch. If there happens to be any creepy crawly germs on it, they will all die off during the freeze.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/Product.asp?SKU=13653801


----------



## armysurplus (Aug 4, 2010)

:happy:Thanks for the input... you have made me a very happy camper......


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

i slice them for stir fry,no blanching.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, this is going to save me a TON of work this year! Last year I got so sick of blanching zucchini! LOL. Thanks for asking armysurplus!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I just shred mine in the food processor, measure 2 cups into a quart freezer bag, and freeze. I just made chocolate zucchini cake recently. Just make sure you use all the liquid from the bag.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't blanch either. I rarely ever blanch anything at all before canning or freezing.


----------

